# betta compatibility



## sniper8752 (Aug 9, 2010)

I got a betta fish the other day, and put another small, very fast fish inside. the small fish is about 1 1/2" wide. he seems like he is able to outrun the betta. i notice that the betta will chase the fish around, and on rare occasion, nip at him. in the beginning, he would flare at him. i was just wondering if it is ok to keep these two together. i talked to someone at a pet store, and they thought that the fish looked like a gold fish (i know that goldfish can be white/gold, but this one is not...). 

also, another concern. i was told that the amount of ammonia the fish puts out may affect the betta since they are very sensitive to the ammonia levels. can this be?

lastly, can the betta chasing the fish, hurt the betta? i know that when you use the mirror on them, you do not keep it in front of them for long since it can hurt them. 

in general, i would say that the betta is intrigued by his new friend...


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

You might need a bigger tank or big is yours maybe hiding spaces that behavior sounds a bit aggressive might want to keep an eye on them.


----------



## CharStarr (Jul 3, 2012)

*You need to figure out what kind of fish you have put with your betta. There are only certain types of fish that can co-exist with a betta otherwise you will stress out your betta and/or end up with a dead fish. What size is your tank? Do you have a heater and a filtration system?*


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I agree with star we need more info.


----------



## sniper8752 (Aug 9, 2010)

it's in my dorm, so it's not very big. square, prob 2 gallon tank with rocks and a decoration in the center. no filter or heater. considering the heater though....


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

The tank is too small and ammonia will build up very fast. The Betta is the only one that can fit there and that's it. That small fish needs at least 10 gallons and you should've researched before you bought it. Bettas do NOT get lonely. Nor do they "Want Friends". They prefer to be alone and that's period.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

That is a young goldfish not all goldfish are gold colored a common goldfish can grow a foot long and requires cold water and Betta fish need warm water and Betta carnivore and goldfish omnivore.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> The tank is too small and ammonia will build up very fast. The Betta is the only one that can fit there and that's it. That small fish needs at least 10 gallons and you should've researched before you bought it. Bettas do NOT get lonely. Nor do they "Want Friends". They prefer to be alone and that's period.


Depends on tank mate like apple snail and shrimp Betta fish do not pay attention to them.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

That tank is 2 gallons. Goldfish can live happily in a warm tank actually. Just boosts their ammonia outtake and feedings. An apple snail needs at least 5 gallons as they have a big bioload. Betta fish do pay attention to them, sometimes they do. Sometimes they don't.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> That tank is 2 gallons. Goldfish can live happily in a warm tank actually. Just boosts their ammonia outtake and feedings. An apple snail needs at least 5 gallons as they have a big bioload. Betta fish do pay attention to them, sometimes they do. Sometimes they don't.


Actually a comet goldfish needs cold water and a lot of it.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Fancy handle tropical better but one needs at least a 10 but even that does not solve diet problem.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Actually a comet goldfish needs cold water and a lot of it.


Yes but they're better in cold water. They can live in warm water but will produce ammonia more as they have a bigger appetite and their metabolism gets faster.


ChoclateBetta said:


> Fancy handle tropical better but one needs at least a 10 but even that does not solve diet problem.


The minimum for a fancy is 20 gallons for the 1st one and 10 gallons each for the extras. They need more food when the water is hotter. The hotter the water, less oxygen and more food.


----------

